# What's a lethargic rat like?



## BothRats (Jan 6, 2014)

My rats are pretty young girls. They're usually sleeping and laying about, and always have done. They rarely get hyper at all, and if they do only for a few minutes. I've not had them too long so I don't actually know if they're lethargic, or just lazy. They get up to eat, drink and use the litterbox but that's about it. Sometimes they play fight for about 2 minutes in their bed. When out playing, they can be very hyper but generally settle down and sleep after a short while. Is this lethargy, or are young ones just easily tired? I heard young girl rats are the most playful and excitable but mine really aren't and they don't actually eat an awful lot (unless it's treats, maybe they just don't like their food).

I don't really know the subtler signs of illness in rats because I've never had them before, are there any other odd behaviors that I should know about? Like I didn't know audible sniffing occasionally was odd for rats, since they only done that when playing. Just seemed like they were out of breath from running, like most animals (and people) would be. But it actually meant they had a RI. I'd like to know of anymore unexpected symptoms of illnesses, please? 

Many thanks! <3


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

How is their cage environment?
Maybe they are bored? Make sure to give them lots of toys, stuff to chew on and just new things in general for them to get exited about.

Weird sounds are something to look for, in terms of URI symptoms. Squeaking while being groomed/play-fighting/annoyed and bruxing are normal. Wheezing, sneezing all the time, gasping for air = a sick rattie in need of a trip to the vet.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

How old are they, I think people sometimes forget that young rats are essentially babies and so actually need more sleep than an adult. Normal behaviour is mad pingyness followed by shattered sleep, normally in amusing positions.

A lethargic rat is one who feels floppy, trends to sit more than not, they may have spurts of activity but normally they seem exhausted straight after and will settle but not sleep, just stop and breath for a while. They often also look distressed or unhappy when this is happening, fluffed up and hunched, or willsleep with there had hanging over edges. They may also feel cool to the touch, this is a sign they are properly ill.


----------



## BothRats (Jan 6, 2014)

They have a lot of toys and chews but they don't use them, at all... They never ever even bitten chew toys so I have to give them hard food to keep their teeth healthy. They don't even seem to see them (or me!)... In another thread I made I explained that they seemed to get obsessed with certain toys they can sleep in (like hammocks and houses) to the point where they will be laying in them for like 13 hours at a time. When I remove these toys from the cage they either try to reach them or start playing enthusiastically in the cage, get excited to see me, etc... For hours and hours. They definitely seem bored but they don't really want to do anything but lay.... ? They get excited to explore, although this may be anxiousness, I don't really know. they also occasionally burrow and like running up and down people. This is only when they're separated from certain toys. Otherwise they just come off as sad! Poor little sweeties.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

For rats, having a million toys doesn't mean they won't be bored. The cage environment must be interesting to promote activity! Branches, ropes, removing ramps, creating tunnel or burrow opportunities. These are important to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BothRats (Jan 6, 2014)

They're almost 12 weeks, so I always thought they just needed to rest due to growth spurts. When they come out to play, it lasts about half an hour before they rest. The mad pingyness only happens when their sleepy toys are removed. They're also incredibly un-social for such friendly, affectionate rats when these toys are available to them. 

Mine definitely seem exhausted very easily. They sleep mostly at night huddled up together, on their heads, with their heads hanging or in a lil ball. They're not exactly floppy and can tense up very quickly at sounds or being approached. Sometimes they seem to be walking in slow motion, very carefully. They rest by just standing still and staring off into space, sometimes they won't react at all to you touching them or food at this point. Creepy. Also, sometimes in their sleep they breath really heavy, it moves the hammock. I think this is the RI talking though.

They seem extremely exhausted and low when these toys are available to them. Maybe it's an emotional thing then. when we first brought them home, they were very scared and the house was pretty noisy. They explored the cage for a few minutes then immediately retreated to their mini house for so long I had to take it out to encourage them to eat and drink. Then they just moved into the hammock instead. So they pretty much instantly attached themselves to these types of toys as safe places.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Honestly some rats just dont like chew toys, i think there sold more for humans than rats, for a start the rats dont actually need them to keep there teeth short, they do that themselves by bruxing (its an urban myth). When my rats chew they prefer a natural wood branch rather than brightly coloured toys

It may actually be that these girls are more nervous about the outside world. I amke a point of not giving youngsters any places to hide in there cages, and tend not to even with adults as they dont need it. I have all open beds and baskets for them to sleep in, no tubes, no igloos etc. They then learn to face and interact with the world outside, it quikly teaches them theres nothing to be scared of and they become much bolder more relaxed rats because of it.


----------



## BothRats (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah I was considering that but I also heard that a hiding place was a necessity for cages. I guess not! I'm going to take away hiding places from their play area too and put them back after they've been out for a while. Hope they don't start resenting me anymore than they seem to already!! thanks everyone for the help, I really do appreciate it, hopefully I can start encouraging them to relax in open spaces. Maybe clear plastic hiding places would help?


----------

